# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Θεωρία Παλμοτροφοδοτικών

## ALAMAN

Ψάχνω θεωρία για παλμοτροφοδοτικά στα ελληνικά αν γίνεται.
Ξέρει κανείς καμια πηγή να βοηθήσει;  :Sad:

----------


## IRF

γκουγκλαρε το λίγο ως "παλμοτροφοδοτικα.pdf"
*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...ing_theory.pdf*
διδακτορικά -εργασίες τει-αει με αρκετό θεωρητικό εισαγωγικό μέρος:
http://eureka.lib.teithe.gr:8080/bit...pdf?sequence=1
http://invenio.lib.auth.gr/record/12...20AEM10766.pdf
http://nefeli.lib.teicrete.gr/browse...poulos2010.pdf

----------


## G.G.

Παλμοτροφοδοτικο.pdf

για κοιτα αυτο

----------


## ALAMAN

Βασικά ψάχνω περισσότερο για παλμικούς μετατροπείς DC to DC, λάθος τίτλο έδωσα και απ ότι βλέπω η θεωρία των παλμοτροφοδοτικών
δε βλέπω να βοηθάει και τόσο  :frown:

----------


## firewalker

Ρίξε μια ματιά παρακάτω. Απλά πράγματα για σπουδαστές. Χωρίς μαθηματικά. Αρχές λειτουργίας είναι στην ουσία για διάφορες δημοφιλείς τοπολογίες. Δεν ξέρω τι επίπεδο ψάχνεις. Για προχωρημένη θεωρία δες σε κάποιο βιβλίο "Ηλεκτρονικά Ισχύος" από ΤΕΙ (για παράδειγμα: ΑΥΤΟ).

http://wp.me/p1us83-mC
http://wp.me/p1us83-nd
http://wp.me/p1us83-nz
http://wp.me/p1us83-o5
http://wp.me/p1us83-ou

----------


## G.G.

Δεν είναι λάθος ο τίτλος. Σχεδόν όλα τα SMPS δουλεύουν με DC to DC. (πχ. 340Vdc to 12Vdc  ή 3Vdc to 19Vdc). Η θεωρία είναι μία για όλα αυτά. Απλά υπάρχουν διάφορες τοπολογίες για διάφορες χρήσεις.

----------


## draco1

Για θεωρία και λογισμικο δες σε *αυτό* το σίτε , και για σχεδίαση *online* 

Δες και *εδώ *

----------


## picdev

καλή η θεωρία, αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι χρειάζεται πολύ, χρειάζεται στο να υπολογίσεις το μέγεθος του πυρήνα, τους μετασχηματιστές που θα φτιάξεις, να υπολογίσεις το ρεύμα των mosfet , δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξεις τους τύπους. Υπάρχει ένα ξένο βιβλίο που έχει μέσα όλους τους τύπους για όλες τις τοπολογίες.
Μετά χρειάζεται μεγάλη εμπειρία, στις προστασίες και πολύ πειραματισμό και ειδικά στα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν , όπως ο θόρυβος, το απότομο dv/dt, ο κορεσμός των πηνίων και τόσα άλλα που δεν τα γράφουν αυτά τα βιβλία

----------


## firewalker

> Υπάρχει ένα ξένο βιβλίο που έχει μέσα όλους τους τύπους για όλες τις τοπολογίες.



Θυμάσαι τίτλο;

Εγώ έχω βρει "διαμάντια" σε application notes διαφόρων εταιριών. Υπάρχει και ένα κάλο course για power electronics στο coursera (Αγγλικά).

Πολύ σημαντικό και το PCB σε "ιδιαίτερα" smps.

----------


## SRF

> Για θεωρία και λογισμικο δες σε *αυτό* το σίτε , και για σχεδίαση *online* 
> 
> Δες και *εδώ *



Ευχαριστώ για το online !!! Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!!

----------


## picdev

κατα καιρούς έχω μαζέψει αυτά 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tfi27z67a...vk11NFH4a?dl=0

----------


## firewalker

Για βαριά θεωρία το παρακάτω.

Robert W. Erickson, Fundamentals of Power Electronics.

ISBN: 0792372700

----------


## picdev

το βιβλίο κάποιος το είχε αναφέρει και εδώ και το είχα δει και απο κοντά εκεί που δούλευα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το θυμηθώ τώρα.
Έχει πάντως όλες τις τοπολογίες και τους τύπους για τους υπολογισμούς

----------


## exop

Αν το θέλει κάποιος, μπορεί να το βρει
στο http://www.pssurvival.com/PS/Electro...2nded_2004.pdf
ή στο: http://www.scribd.com/doc/149523476/Fundamentals-of-Power-Electronics-Robert-W-Erickson-pdf#scribd

----------


## gethag

Εδώ ένα handbook που έχει καλές κριτικές στο amazon.

----------

